# in primavera, a primavera (preposizioni con le stagioni)



## Svjetly

Ciao!!
Come e' coretto da dire ˝in primavera˝ o ˝a primavera˝, per esempio: in/a primavera andro' da studiare italiano di nuovo. 

Grazie


----------



## tie-breack

Si dice sempre "in primavera".
Ciao.


----------



## sabrinita85

Si può dire in entrambi i modi.


----------



## BlueWolf

Svjetly said:


> Ciao!!
> Come e' coretto da dire ˝in primavera˝ o ˝a primavera˝, per esempio: in/a primavera andro' a studiare italiano di nuovo.
> 
> Grazie



Entrambe le forme sono corrette, però la preposizione dopo andare è _a_.


----------



## tie-breack

Scusate la "gaffe" in effetti si puo' dire in tutti e due i modi: Personalmente uso sempre dire "in primavera" e pensavo a torto che "a primavera" fosse scorretto.
Ora pero' mi sorge un dubbio sulle altre stagioni...sopratutto l'autunno.


----------



## irene.acler

In primavera, a primavera..entrambe vanno bene.
In autunno...su questa non ci sono dubbi!
In inverno
In estate


----------



## Henry63a

irene.acler said:


> In primavera, a primavera..entrambe vanno bene.
> In autunno...su questa non ci sono dubbi!
> In inverno
> In estate


Però con inverno ed estate puoi anche usare di (d').
- _D'estate vado al mare_ 
- _D'inverno mi metto il cappotto_ 
- _Di primavera fioriscono i prati_ 
- _D'autunno cadono le foglie_ (mi suona male)

'*In*' si può usare in tutte e quattro le frasi.


----------



## irene.acler

Giusto, anche "d'" si può usare, non ci avevo pensato..ma anche d'autunno si può dire (in google abbiamo la conferma).


----------



## BlueWolf

Henry63a said:


> - _Di primavera fioriscono i prati_
> - _D'autunno cadono le foglie_ (mi suona male)



A me sembrano giuste tutte e due.


----------



## Henry63a

irene.acler said:


> Giusto, anche "d'" si può usare, non ci avevo pensato..ma anche d'autunno si può dire (in google abbiamo la conferma).





BlueWolf said:


> A me sembrano giuste tutte e due.


Due contro uno, mi arrendo.
In realtà non avrei scommesso un cent sul fatto che fossero grammaticalmente scorrette, ho sbagliato a marcarle con una croce, avrei dovuto sottolineare che a me non suonano molto bene, soprattutto '_di primavera_', forse anche ad _irene _visto che cita solo d'autunno come corretta.
Su '_d'autunno_' mi sa che a furia di ripeterla incomincia a diventarmi più familiare
Ohhh, accidenti a questi forum, che a notte fonda ti minano le certezze che di giorno ti sembravano così salde.


----------



## claudine2006

Henry63a said:


> Due contro uno, mi arrendo.
> In realtà non avrei scommesso un cent sul fatto che fossero grammaticalmente scorrette, ho sbagliato a marcarle con una croce, avrei dovuto sottolineare che a me non suonano molto bene, soprattutto '_di primavera_', forse anche ad _irene _visto che cita solo d'autunno come corretta.
> Su '_d'autunno_' mi sa che a furia di ripeterla incomincia a diventarmi più familiare
> Ohhh, accidenti a questi forum, che a notte fonda ti minano le certezze che di giorno ti sembravano così salde.


La mia opinione:
A primavera fioriscono i prati  
Di primavera fioriscono i prati  (suona male)


In autunno cadono le foglie  
D'autunno cadono le foglie  (ma preferisco la versione con _in_)


----------



## Saoul

_Si sta come d'autunno, sugli alberi le foglie._ 

G. Ungaretti, Soldati.

D'autunno è sicuramente corretto. (Io di dare torto a Ungaretti proprio non me la sento). Forse un tantino "letterario".


----------



## Svjetly

Grazie a tutti!!
Aver scritto ˝in primavera˝ ma sono contenta di sapere che tutti i due siano coretti.
Ci scriveremo


----------



## irene.acler

Henry63a said:


> avrei dovuto sottolineare che a me non suonano molto bene, soprattutto '_di primavera_', forse anche ad _irene _visto che cita solo d'autunno come corretta.


 

Si in effetti ho citato solo d'autunno proprio perchè "di primavera" non mi suona proprio!



ElaineG said:


> Ciao Vale, benvenuta!
> 
> Ti ringrazio di cuore,


----------



## BlueWolf

Non capisco cosa tutti troviate così orribile nell'espressione _di primavera_.  
E comunque non capisco, anche se a voi suona male, perché dovrebbe essere segnata con una croce, è grammaticalmente corretta.


----------



## Saoul

BlueWolf said:


> Non capisco cosa tutti troviate così orribile nell'espressione _di primavera_.
> E comunque non capisco, anche se a voi suona male, perché dovrebbe essere segnata con una croce, è grammaticalmente corretta.



Lo è? 

Di primavera vado al mare, a me sembra scorretta. O meglio suona talmente male, che mi sembra scorretta. Forse è il caso di verificare su qualche grammatica. Se ho un paio di minuti oggi darò un occhiata. Se qualche volenteroso ha voglia di buttarsi nella ricerca (citando sempre il testo) avrà la gratitudine dei partecipanti a questo filone di discussione.


----------



## Gioppino

BlueWolf said:


> Non capisco cosa tutti troviate così orribile nell'espressione _di primavera_.
> E comunque non capisco, anche se a voi suona male, perché dovrebbe essere segnata con una croce, è grammaticalmente corretta.



Con i mesi, le stagioni gli anni si utilizza la preposizione IN: es. In agosto andrò al mare.

clic.net/~lasallej/italiano/grammaire/grammaire.html"



Gioppino said:


> Con i mesi, le stagioni gli anni si utilizza la preposizione IN: es. In agosto andrò al mare.
> 
> WWW.clic.net/~lasallej/italiano/grammaire/grammaire.html"


----------



## Henry63a

Saoul said:


> Si sta come d'autunno, sugli alberi le foglie.
> G. Ungaretti, Soldati.
> 
> D'autunno è sicuramente corretto. (Io di dare torto a Ungaretti proprio non me la sento). Forse un tantino "letterario".


Grazie per la citazione colta, GRANDE!!!
Figuriamoci se si può dar torto al buon vecchio Giuseppe, _Ubi major_...

Comunque mi hai risolto un bel dilemma, questo _d'autunno_ continuava a frullarmi per la testa senza convincermi pienamente, mi sono anche ritrovato a pensarci per la strada fermo al semaforo. Ora ho capito credo, lo sentivo un po' troppo _letterario_ per usarlo nel linguaggio corrente.



Gioppino said:


> Con i mesi, le stagioni gli anni si utilizza la preposizione IN: es. In agosto andrò al mare.


Non credo però si possa ritenere un uso esclusivo, in caso contrario dovrei cominciare seriamente a preoccuparmi, che lingua ho parlato finora, a me viene più naturale dire _d'estate, d'inverno, _mi sembra scorrano meglio, e poi che fine farebbero tutte le elucubrazioni su *'a'* e *'di'* fatte finora, tutti bit da mandare al macero?

Per non dire di Ungaretti, anche se per lui possiamo sempre invocare la _licenza poetica!_


----------



## BlueWolf

Gioppino said:


> Con i mesi, le stagioni gli anni si utilizza la preposizione IN: es. In agosto andrò al mare.
> 
> clic.net/~lasallej/italiano/grammaire/grammaire.html"



E _d'inverno_ allora va bene? Scusa ma che senso ha?


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> E _d'inverno_ allora va bene? Scusa ma che senso ha?


_D'inverno porto sempre gli stivali.
D'inverno fa freddo._


----------



## BlueWolf

So che d'inverno va bene, la mia domanda (sottintesa) è perché _di primavera_ no? Se quella regola è vera dovrebbe valere per entrambe le stagioni.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm... _di primavera_ non l'ho mai sentito.

_*Di primavera vado in collina. _???


----------



## riccio

BlueWolf said:


> So che d'inverno va bene, la mia domanda (sottintesa) è perché _di primavera_ no? Se quella regola è vera dovrebbe valere per entrambe le stagioni.


Mmm... fermo restando che si dice senz'altro *in* + _nomestagione_, non noti una cosa?

*P*rimavera
*E*state
*A*utunno
*I*nverno

Iniziano tutte per vocale tranne la primavera.

E in effetti:

*a* *primavera*, ma non *ad estate, *ad autunno, *ad inverno, bensì *d'**estate*, *d'**autunno*, *d'**inverno*.

Secondo me l'eccezione non è la primavera, ma le altre tre, a cui è stata cambiata la preposizione per ragioni di eufonia (un po' come, dalle mie parti, regionalmente, si usa la preposizione 'in' davanti alle città che iniziano per vocale).
Comunque, non posso scommetterci.


----------



## tie-break

*P*rimavera
*E*state
*A*utunno
*I*nverno

Iniziano tutte per vocale tranne la primavera.

E in effetti:

*a* *primavera*, ma non *ad estate, *ad autunno, *ad inverno, bensì *d'**estate*, *d'**autunno*, *d'**inverno*.

Secondo me l'eccezione non è la primavera, ma le altre tre, a cui è stata cambiata la preposizione per ragioni di eufonia (un po' come, dalle mie parti, regionalmente, si usa la preposizione 'in' davanti alle città che iniziano per vocale).
Comunque, non posso scommetterci. [/quote]





Ho dato un'occhiata su google ed ho trovato "da primavera ad autunno" e "nelle regioni ad inverno mite" quindi anche "ad" dovrebbe andare...


----------



## Henry63a

tie-break said:


> Ho dato un'occhiata su google ed ho trovato "da primavera ad autunno" e "nelle regioni ad inverno mite" quindi anche "ad" dovrebbe andare...


In alcuni casi può anche andare, però _Ad estate vado al mare _proprio no, soprattutto ad inizio frase.


----------



## riccio

Ma è diverso, in quei casi non è stato in luogo figurato ('siamo', 'ci troviamo' in autunno).

Poi mi raccomando: mai fidarsi troppo di Google.


----------



## Akire72

Sicuramente con IN si va sul sicuro sempre. Del resto però io uso le seguenti varianti

Inverno --> in inverno, d'inverno
Primavera --> in primavera, a primavera (di primavera come compl. di specificazione es. a marzo si sente già profumo di primavera)
Estate --> in estate, d'estate
Autunno --> in autunno, d'autunno (bellissima la poesia di Ungaretti citata come esempio da Saoul, non è desueto, noi qui in toscana lo usiamo moltissimo!)

P.s. concordo con Riccio


----------



## Henry63a

Akire72 said:


> Autunno --> in autunno, d'autunno (bellissima la poesia di Ungaretti citata come esempio da Saoul, non è desueto, noi qui in Toscana lo usiamo moltissimo!)


Ehhh! Voi toscani...
Ne ho avuto parecchie di discussioni con amici di Livorno, Empoli, Lucca, Pisa su termini per me desueti (uno per tutti, cencio), tutte finite dietro una bella tagliata con funghi porcini ed una bottiglia di Chianti, su questo nessun disaccordo.
Su Ungaretti comunque ho già espresso il mio apprezzamento.


----------



## Akire72

Be' e se ti dicessi che è stato usato da Alitalia??? Purtroppo la pagina non è più in linea perché è un'offerta ormai scaduta ma qui c'è la copia cache. Purtroppo non siamo noi toscani che usiamo parole desuete, siete voi "resto dell'Italia" che non usate più tante parole che servono a rendere l'Italiano più colorato. A proposito di cencio, non dici mai "cencio dice male di straccio"?

P.S: anche Mediaset!!! (gli altri sono tutti complementi di specificazione)


----------



## BlueWolf

Ragazzi apprezzo il vostro sforzo per cercare di convincermi, ma il punto è che a me la frase _"Di primavera fioriscono i prati" _suona benissimo. Per questo non riesco a comprendere questa repulsione della parola _di _davanti a primavera.


----------



## Lituano

Salve! Chiedo scusa del mio intervento. Direi che siano corretti tutte e tre casi dell`uso delle preposizioni con le stagioni anche se suonano male. Allora: in/ di/ a primavera (v. il sito  www.treccani.it). Saluti!


----------



## adelagarcia352

Sto imparando italiano e mentre studiavo le preposizioni con le stagioni, ho trovato sul mio libro di testo:

_d'inverno_, d'estate, in primavera, in autunno

ma su internet ho trovato: d'estate, _in inverno_, in primavera, in autunno.

Vorrei sapere se con inverno posso utilizzare tutte e due, o quale sarebbe la preposizione giusta.

Grazie in anticipo per i vostri suggerimenti


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, con inverno e estate puoi usare entrambe le preposizioni.


----------



## olaszinho

Con primavera potresti persino usare la preposizione "a".
D'inverno\in inverno vado a sciare.
D'estate vado al mare.
In autunno cadono le foglie.
Le rondini ritornano a/in primavera.


----------



## dragonseven

Come sempre dipende dal contesto:
Equinozio _di_ primavera/_d'_autunno.
Solstizio _d'_estate/_d'_inverno.
Partirò _in_ primavera/_in_ estate/_in_ autunno/_in_ inverno.


----------



## stella_maris_74

adelagarcia352 said:


> Sto imparando italiano e mentre studiavo le preposizioni con le stagioni, ho trovato sul mio libro di testo:



Ciao adelagarcia 
Ho unito la tua discussione con una già esistente sullo stesso argomento. Leggendo i post precedenti al tuo troverai altre utili indicazioni sull'uso delle preposizioni con le stagioni.

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------



## Renix

Ciao a tutti,
scusate se mi inserisco nella discussione a così tanto tempo di distanza. Un mio collega spagnolo mi ha chiesto se era giusto "la prossima riunione a primavera", io a orecchio gli ho risposto "in primavera". Poi preso dal dubbio.... ricerca. 
Secondo me usando la preposizione "IN" si indica un momento preciso: "Ci rivedremo in autunno" (finite le scuole in giugno, ci si rivede fra 3 mesi), mentre con "DI" si indica una ripetizione: "Ci vediamo d'estate" (ci vediamo tutte le estati, per le vacanze; Ungaretti infatti ha scritto "d'autunno", cioè, per me, "tutti" gli autunni). E questo per tutte le stagioni, senza inventare eccezioni e varianti.
Ma..., visto che quando si hanno dubbi sulla forma italiana ci si basa sul buon vecchio latino, nostro genitore, qualche latinista magari ha la soluzione grammaticalmente più corretta...
Renato


----------



## Olaszinhok

A primavera è perfettamente corretto. Anzi, io ho sempre usato questa preposizione con la stagione primaverile.
a/in primavera
d'estate/in estate
in autunno/ d'autunno - S_i sta come le foglie d'autunno sugli alberi. _
in inverno/d'inverno.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> A primavera è perfettamente corretto.


''A primavera'' è correttissimo, e viene preferito nell'Italia centro-meridionale.  Qui nel nord (prima che la TV rendesse normale il modo 'romano' di parlare) si preferiva dire ''in primavera'' (e così pure ''in Via Garibaldi/in Piazza Mazzini'', anziché ''a Via Garibaldi/a Piazza Mazzini). Sono sfumature regionali.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Renix said:


> Un mio collega spagnolo mi ha chiesto se era giusto "la prossima riunione a primavera"


Credo bisognerebbe sapere se si tratta di una frase a sè stante o inserita in un discorso. Per esempio non direi "La prossima riunione a primavera si farà a Roma" Userei "in" o "di" . Direi invece "La prossima riunione a primavera! Potremo farla all'aperto."


----------



## Olaszinhok

Personalmente ritengo che al di là delle scelte individuali, spesso influenzate dall'italiano regionale o addirittura dal proprio dialetto, l'uso corretto delle preposizioni  nelle espressioni di tempo e di luogo sia il seguente:
Uso delle preposizioni nelle espressioni di tempo e di luogo | Zanichelli Aula di lingue

Vi si può trovare un chiaro riferimento all'uso delle preposizioni con le stagioni e i mesi.


----------



## dragonseven

Olaszinhok said:


> Uso delle preposizioni nelle espressioni di tempo e di luogo | Zanichelli Aula di lingue
> Vi si può trovare un chiaro riferimento all'uso delle preposizioni con le stagioni e i mesi.


 Ciao Olaszinhok,
e allora riportiamolo 'sto riferimento  (  ):
"• *davanti ai nomi delle stagioni*:

→ si usa –_in_– oppure –_di_-: "in estate – d’estate", con "primavera" è meglio usare solo –_in_– o –_a_– "a primavera";".

Comunque, personalmente, non sono d'accordo e ribadisco quanto scritto al #35.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao Dragoseven  e bentornato!
Mi spiace che tu non sia d'accordo, ma tutte le grammatiche sostengono che con primavera si può usare tanto _a _ quanto  _in_. Il fatto che non si usi a Milano non vuol dire molto...
Riporto anche il Treccani:

_"maggio), e dal 23 settembre al 21 dicembre nell’emisfero merid.: il primo giorno di p.; il tiepido sole di p.; si sente già aria di p.; *in p*. le giornate diventano sempre più lunghe delle notti; *a p*. tornano le rondini; con riferimento alle condizioni climatiche e meteorologiche, una p. fredda"
_
P.S. Per dirla tutta, non ho ben capito su che cosa non sei d'accordo?! Non ti sembra corretta la preposizione _a _con primavera, per esprimere un complemento di tempo? Ho frainteso?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> non sono d'accordo e ribadisco quanto scritto al #35.


Caro Dragon, bentornato nel forum!
i tuoi esempi col 'di' nel #35 riguardavano però dei complementi di specificazione (e sono d'accordo che ci voglia il 'di'): qui però, se non sbaglio, si parla di complementi di tempo.
Anch'io, come settentrionale, tendo a dire 'in' primavera..anziché 'a primavera..'.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Olaszinhok, grazie dell'accoglienza! 


Olaszinhok said:


> [T]utte le grammatiche sostengono che con primavera si può usare tanto _a _ quanto _in_.


 Ma io non ero in disaccordo su questo, bensí che non si possa usare altre preposizioni.

Ciao Bearded, grazie anche a te dell'accoglienza! 


bearded said:


> [Q]ui però, se non sbaglio, si parla di complementi di tempo.


 Ah! Non l'avevo intuito. Mia disattenzione.
Pardon! 


> Anch'io, come settentrionale, tendo a dire 'in' primavera..anziché 'a primavera..'.


Valgono entrambe. Personalmente, con _in_ piú o meno intendo “nel mezzo della”, con _a_ “al pervenire della”.


----------

